# Please Help! dog-dog aggression!



## CA1 (Aug 6, 2012)

OK this is a long story so please bear with me. It has to deal with our 5 year old German Shepard (Puma) and our 10 month old (Angel) and our old 10 year old (Kappa, passed a year ago). 

We had a german Shepard named Kappa who for lack of a better word was crazy. She would growl at other people and had attacked some neighbors dogs during her lifetime. As she grew older we just kept her in the house because she just liked to lay down, etc. When she was around 7 years old we got a German Shepard Puppy named Puma. For the most part they got along minus the occasional growling from Kappa when my mom was petting her and Puma walked by. 

When Puma was 3 years old my father and myself where gone with work/school for a extended amount of time. During this time The dogs got into a fight to the death. It started when my mom was petting one of the dogs and the other walked by. 

They got into 2 horrendous fights in which they both where hurt. Kappa after which sort of snapped and became aggressive to people (growled/snapped at vet) and had to be put down. 

A year later my parents got another puppy (Angel). For the 1st 9 months they played together, slept together, seemed to be best friends. They also shared toys. The only time Puma would grow at Angel is when she who "push" a toy into Puma's face or when she tried to move Puma from where she was laying. 

However there was one "dust up" when Puma pinned Angel against the wall near the water bowl and was snapping at her when the puppy was a couple months old. 

A couple weeks ago they where laying next to each other and Puma had a toy . I was gone and my dad had went to shower when he heard growling and yipping. Puma had angel on her back snapping at her, while angel was peeing everywhere and trying to get away. 

My dad had to pull Puma off. When he was pulling her off she was staring at angel. 

Since then they have been mostly separated. We have a gate in the house that we use to keep them apart. They will periodically kiss each other at the gate. Also, last week they where at the kennel and from what the vets told us they let the dogs out together (we told them not too) and they where fine. 


Yesterday when I was petting Puma behind the gate Angel came up and Puma showed teeth to her. 

We also learned that Puma has had a severe Ear infection in both ears that she is now being treated for. 

So my question is what is the course of action we should take? IS Puma a possesive-Agressive dog? ( For those who say Be the leader I believe I am. She listens to my commands, when I "mount" her she doesn't move and submits. If we lock eyes she always looks away. This is the same for my father. She has NEVER shown aggression towards humans except for strangers but that is normal). 

Also, Angel is a very submissive dog. 

WOuld Puma being sick have anything to do with the attack? IS she dangerous around other dogs? why is one moment they are friends, the next it looks like they are about to fight? 

Right now we are considering myself taking the puppy when I move out in a couple weeks. IS that the best move?

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP AND READING THIS WHOLE STORY. YOUR HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You mount your dog?! This is supposed to mean something to you? 

You have two bitches in the same household and the little one is getting older. You already are having fights and chances are they will only get worse. It's frequently very hard to have two bitches in the same household and once the fighting starts, they usually have to be kept separate. 

I would highly suggest you take the puppy when you move out so there is peace in both households.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Other than keeping them separated from now on, it sounds like it would be best for you to take the puppy with you when you move. Good luck, and I hope that your move will be a positive one for both you and your puppy.


----------



## CA1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thats what a vet told us to do years ago in regards to mounting

and thank you for your responses!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The mounting thing is the sort of advice you can just ignore.


----------



## CA1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you! I will do that !


----------



## CA1 (Aug 6, 2012)

btw by mount I mean hold them down.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok, that's a little less weird, but still don't do it. The alpha roll - that's what it's called - is a long gone technique that was a bad idea to begin with.


----------



## CA1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you for the correct term!!!

yea I havent done the Alpha Roll in a while and now after doing research I wont


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

separate the 2 females permanently. female/female fighting is worse then male/male. dont let both dogs loose together


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

Multi-Dog Household Aggression - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

If I were in your situation, yes, I'd take one dog out of the equation. It sounds like after being pushed around, your older dog is "paying it forward". My male was attacked by a neighbor dog, and from that day forward he HATED that dog until the day he died. Our mutt doesn't like him now, either... and will run to the fence if he approaches to keep my Pug from him. I think they're smarter than what we give them credit for sometimes, and have good memories when traumatic things happen. Why risk another 'death fight' if you can remove one dog without rehoming? Working with a trainer would be a very good idea, also. Maybe desensitize her if possible. There will always be other dogs. Does she react to other dogs when on walks or taken out in public? Just removing the one dog doesn't mean she shouldn't have some training with a professional, but it will keep the pup safe in the meantime.


----------

